# Access to Sleeper Cars on Silver Star



## Ellen D. (May 20, 2016)

Hi- I was wondering if anyone could tell me how (or if) Amtrak limits coach access to the sleeper cars on the Silver Star now that there is no dining car. In the past when I took this train the sleeper cars were quiet with little foot traffic, and I saw that the dining car employees were stopping coach passengers who wanted to go walking into the sleeper car section. Now that there is no dining car is there more general foot traffic in the sleepers?

Thank you.


----------



## pennyk (May 20, 2016)

I have only been on the Star once in a sleeper since the removal of the dining car. I did not see any foot traffic by coach passengers. I do not know if that was a result of the crew stationed in the lounge car, a vigilant sleeping car attendant or coach passengers reading the sign.

I will be traveling on the Star again next month and may have more feedback.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 20, 2016)

I have also traveled twice. I don't recall any additional foot traffic. I do know that most people don't read signs. I work excursions with a sign between first class and coach and coach always finds a way in. But I also don't do anything about that


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 19, 2016)

coach passengers should be prohibited from entering the sleeper cars unless accompanied by a conductor or sleeper car passenger


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 19, 2016)

enjoy the Silver Starvation


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 20, 2016)

Has commissary stock been an issue on the Star?


----------



## pennyk (Jun 20, 2016)

VentureForth said:


> Has commissary stock been an issue on the Star?


I was on the Star northbound from Orlando last week. The cafe attendant informed me that she was out of the turkey and swiss sandwich. I believe she said that she is stocked in New York, and because of limited space, there is only so much that can be loaded. She further informed me that the turkey and swiss is her best seller. Fortunately, I brought food with me. I did have chips and a beer (Sam Adams) in the cafe car for lunch the next day.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 22, 2016)

Ellen D. said:


> Hi- I was wondering if anyone could tell me how (or if) Amtrak limits coach access to the sleeper cars on the Silver Star now that there is no dining car. In the past when I took this train the sleeper cars were quiet with little foot traffic, and I saw that the dining car employees were stopping coach passengers who wanted to go walking into the sleeper car section. Now that there is no dining car is there more general foot traffic in the sleepers?
> 
> Thank you.


I've been on the Empire Builder Portland portion which does not have any buffer between the sleeper and coach. We didn't have any issues, and the coach attendant, puts a stop to anyone trying to go into the sleepers. No one got into the sleeper from coach for the SCA to step in, but I did see the coach car attendant stop someone from trying to enter.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 22, 2016)

There is still a cafe to stop them in...


----------



## chakk (Aug 11, 2016)

Cafe car on the Portland section of the EB is on the front of the train. Sleeper on the rear. So sleeper psgrs must walk through two coaches to reach the cafe car (aka SSL).


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2016)

chakk said:


> Cafe car on the Portland section of the EB is on the front of the train. Sleeper on the rear. So sleeper psgrs must walk through two coaches to reach the cafe car (aka SSL).


More importantly, the Sleeper on 27/28 is adjacent to a Coach. So if Coach passengers entering Sleeper is a problem, it would be more severe on 27/28.

I will be on the Star this weekend for a quick weekend trip to Rayleigh from Kissimmee and back. It will involve only one and a half breakfasts on the train, so is a typical example of a ride where one gets to pay for a Diner that is hardly used, if it is on the train that is.

Anyway, I will see if there is any problem with Coach passengers infiltrating into Sleepers and report back here. I am in 9210 and 9111.


----------

